# How do I get this look



## IheartApple (Nov 5, 2008)

.


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 5, 2008)

Assuming you aren't using any additional lights/strobes the simplest way to make sure that you can get the white balance as you want is to shoot in RAW and adjust later (if need be). Using a grey card would be a good option. You should be able to set up a custom white balance by even going up to the light source and setting accordingly on camera (quick and easy).. that should keep the lights white and proper.

I'm not too sure what you're asking though.. you said you tried? have you any examples you can post?..


----------



## craig (Nov 5, 2008)

If this photo was not shot by you please include the appropriate byline. 

And I agree with K_Pugh.

Love & Bass


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Nov 6, 2008)

Its nothing special just WB you probably just need to learn how to use it better. It is pretty easy on a computer if you shoot in RAW.


----------

